

Making $300k from a Programming Book - avinassh
https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/discover-meteor-case-study/

======
poseid
this is certain an outlier in the total set of programming books, I can call
myself lucky if my book [http://pipefishbook.com/](http://pipefishbook.com/)
is sold a couple of hundred times by end of the year.

